
Cannon.js + Three.js first person shooter test - mxfh
http://granular.cs.umu.se/cannon.js/examples/threejs_fps.html
======
jfaucett
Wow, this is a very nice demo. I was quite surprised at how simple the demo
script is - no offence :), that shows some maturity for cannon.js and three.js
that I wasn't aware of.

Great job BTW!

------
prolways
Working on my chromium in 12.10. Also, I really like how I can jump off of the
balls I'm shooting meaning I can basically fly.

------
baddox
> Your browser doesn't seem to support Pointer Lock API

Not supported on Chrome (up to date as far as I know) on Ubuntu.

